# Stocking idea for a 40 gallon breeder - 36"



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a new 40 gallon that I could use.

For my other one, I made a lot of research here about what Africans could live in a 36", and it was very limited. As for the Lake Malawi and Victoria, some stocking were suggested, but the consensus was that it would not be in the fishes best interest. So I forgot about those. However, I did find some interesting stocking options in the Tanganyika Lake and I found one that I like a lot.

However, with the SA cichlids, it seems like I could have more options and I'm interested in knowing what I could put in my second 40g.

I'd like to have some stocking ideas or suggestions !

I'm not sure I'll get an answer, as I browsed the first 5 pages of the section and all the "40g stocking" thread were left with no replies. But I'll try my luck !

SA that I already love : German Blue Rams, Bolivian Rams, Apistos.

Besides them, I don't know any South American Cichlids.

If you list me some interesting stocking ideas, I will google all fish that I don't know and will make more research on them.

I prefer to go this way instead of the other way around, because I did the other way with Africans from Malawi, then fell in love with specific species, then I've been told that none of them would work and I was sad. So I'll go with your suggestion, and then will research every fishes and read all day 

I really hope I'll get some replies ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

I think a species tank with either German Rams (_Microgeophagus ramirezi_) or Bolivian Rams (_Microgeophagus altispinosa_) would be lovely. The _ramirezi_ have a bit more color, but they are small. For this tank, I prefer _altispinosa_, which get to be a nice size and have beautiful threaded fins. Most Apisto's are also quite small, and can be more of a challenge. Good luck!


----------



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

If I'd go with a species tank of Rams, how many should I get ? And could I have a tank with both Germans and Bolivians ?

I had a Blue German Ram for a while and it was my favorite in its community tank. However he died quickly for no apparent reason : He was not bullied, water parameters were optimal, temp too. Read afterwards that it was common with Ramirezi from fish stores. I prefered Germans to Bolivians for their colors, but didn't know the Bolivians were bigger.

Could I also mix Apistos with them too ?

I saw a video of a 300 gallon female Betta Sorority, and besides huge schools of schooling fishes, I saw some Rams and some Apistos too. But yeah, I know : 300 gallon! haha

Also, I saw some bigger cichlids in other videos and pictures that looked like Bolivian Rams, but bigger. Same shape, similar colors, same face, but at least twice or thrice their size. I'm not sure which specie it is though. But I imagine they need a bigger tank than mine, right ?


----------



## Buba2424 (May 25, 2020)

I've had a Bolivian ram and a German blue ram together in a 60 with an angelfish and livebearers and they did ok together until my German ram randomly died similarly with no apparent reason, but my Bolivian ram was bigger and kind of a jerk but as long as they have enough room for their own territories, they should be fine. 
Some species of Gymnogeophagus look similar to larger rams but I have no experience with them.
Most tetras should be fine with them and Cory catfish but my bristlenose pleco literally attacks my much larger Bolivian ram, probably not a common thing though
Have fun!


----------

